# Standard color for floor paint?



## JLNorthGA (Dec 21, 2011)

The previous group to use our theatre painted the stage for every performance.

Obviously they only painted what they need to paint. They typically used latex.

So - should we have a "standard" color and "say don't paint the floor"? Should we require the floor to be returned to the "standard" color? What do ya'll do? Last year, I tore off the old skin on the stage and put another skin on the stage. There have been maybe eight coats of paint since then. 

What would be a good color and good policy?


----------



## 65535 (Dec 21, 2011)

Painting the floor black is pretty standard, every performance gets a floor painted for it then the final part of strike after cleaning up is to mop and paint the floor black.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 21, 2011)

How long are the typical show runs?

Are they groups in residence or are they touring groups?

Who provides the crew for the show?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Dec 21, 2011)

We paint as needed and don't insist on restoring the floor to black since that adds extra layers that might be immediately painted over. Every 5 years or so we rent a floor sander to knock a few layers off and paint it black. We paint a uniform color, usually black, before rentals come in and they take the place as-is.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Dec 21, 2011)

Grog12 said:


> How long are the typical show runs?
> 
> Are they groups in residence or are they touring groups?
> 
> Who provides the crew for the show?


 
Show runs are two consecutive weekends.

The former group in residence may rent back from us (they may not), there is a new group in residence. Touring rentals are usually one day or one weekend.

The theatre provides the "crew" for most rentals - such that it is. The former group in residence would probably provide their own crew.


----------



## Footer (Dec 21, 2011)

If every show paints the floor and thats the agreement, then so be it. At my last gig I never painted the floor back to black after a show unless I knew I had an audience in before the next show. Paint is not cheap, no point in wasting it. Now, if you don't know who is going to be in next then you should always go back to stasis/4 wall. IE, lights down, floor black, everything back where it belongs, etc. In my venue no one is allowed to paint the deck for any reason. I throw a new coat of paint on it every 6 months or so but that is about it.


----------



## chausman (Dec 21, 2011)

My high school paints the stage as needed. We don't paint our stage black, it is a dark brown. I don't know the brand (but I'll check tomorrow when I'm back in the space) but it is "dungeon brown". We usually paint the set right on the stage, so we paint over anything that drips. Most shows, we always have the same color on the stage.


----------



## cpf (Dec 21, 2011)

We mostly do concerts, so it's always black, painted twice a year in good-budget season...


----------



## avkid (Dec 21, 2011)

Black.
It's worked since 1930, so why change now?


----------



## MPowers (Dec 21, 2011)

In a word - BLACK! There are lots of stages that are not black but if you want to use the word "Standard" it is black.

In your situation, if people are paying to rent the space or are a one shot tour, charge them to repaint if/as needed. If they are allowed the space gratis, have them repaint to black.

All above just IMHO.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 22, 2011)

I was going to say the same as Mike, have a charge for painting the floor. Determine what it costs to repaint, paint and labor, and make that your charge.


----------



## DrPinto (Dec 22, 2011)

Let me be a little more specific: Flat Black.

I was at a school where they painted the area back stage glossy black.


----------



## kicknargel (Dec 23, 2011)

DrPinto said:


> Let me be a little more specific: Flat Black.
> 
> I was at a school where they painted the area back stage glossy black.



I prefer not quite flat black. Like Satin. Flat black shows every spec of dust, and tends to look dingy in stage light. And it doesn't mop well.


----------



## kicknargel (Dec 23, 2011)

But whether to allow custom painting is simply a matter of art vs. cost. In some venues the stage floor can be a very important element to a scenic design.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 23, 2011)

kicknargel said:


> But whether to allow custom painting is simply a matter of art vs. cost. In some venues the stage floor can be a very important element to a scenic design.


Very true, it can make or break a show, but then they pay to restore the floor. That perfect color won't be perfect for anybody else.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you tried using a black floor paint from California Paints? I've heard their floor paints hold up really well.


----------



## sdauditorium (Mar 30, 2012)

Satin black latex works great. The nice thing that we've found is the satin doesn't give a bright shine like gloss will, but it smoothes the stage just enough that when we dry mop/sweep, there is less resistance/friction. As far as back to black, our high school production in November is usually the only group that paints the deck, and it is returned to black after strike. I will also paint it one or two other times throughout the year - usually before an important/"distinguished" event such as graduation, Miss Door County, etc. However, if it's general day-to-day type stuff, I won't bother wasting paint/money/time.


----------



## chieftfac (Mar 30, 2012)

I use 4x8 masonite on the deck as the powers that be will not let me paint the maple stage floor. Has anyone ever use satin poly over the black to keep that black look rather than the dull grey that builds between repaints? Would it be better to just use satin paint?


----------



## sdauditorium (Mar 30, 2012)

From my experience, it seems that the satin does keep the color better and stays black compared to that cloudy gray that eventually appears.


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 31, 2012)

Sure, sealing a painted stage with water-based polyurethane is a standard practice.


----------



## TEarlywine (Apr 2, 2012)

Clear coat of some sort over flat black water based paint is pretty much a given unless no one will ever be touching it, or you don't mind immediate scuffing (even a dustmop will scuff it!). Our scenic artists often mix some satin waterbased polycrylic into our Off-Broadway Black. We almost always go back to black after load out as we usually have a chorus concert, lectures, or bare bones performances between our main shows. Occasionally we've just based with dark leftovers if nothing soon but rehearsals. Our old beat up deck is covered in masonite, making repeated painting not a big issue, and repairs relatively easy.

Few outside groups at current job, but in my former houses we always included back-to-standard charges in rental agreement covering deck, masking, cyc, etc (or they could just skin the deck to avoid the charge). I've used lauan on platforms: it takes extra labor to make really nice (doesn't install as flat as easily), but will save a few bucks in supplies over masonite - YMMV.


----------

